# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  ترحموا على موتاكم

## البسمة الحمراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين  
ماذا يحتاج منا موتانا ... كل ما يحتاجه منا موتانا هو الترحم عليهم والدعاء لهم وأن نقوم ببعض العبادات ونهب لهم ثوابها أو قراءة الفاتحة أو سورة من القرآن ونهب لهم ثوابها 
وهي أشياء بسيطة نقوم بها لكنها تعني لهم الكثيييير 
فتعالوا ياأعزائي نعطيهم جزئاً يسير من وقتنا  
ولهذا أقترح على أعضاء هذا المنتدى الخيّر في هذا الموضوع أن نذكر موتانا بشيء من الأدعية أو الأذكار الأُخرى أو بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ونهب لهم الثواب كل يوم نختار أحد الاموات ونترحم عليه أو نقدم له أي عبادة ونهبها له  
مثال :
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم إني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى روح جدتي والدة أبي 

وأذكر اسمها في قلبي .... وهكذا بدون كتابة أسماء فقط نكتب صلتنا به ( جدنا _ جدتنا_-عمنا _ صديق أو صديقة ........وهكذا )  
وأسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والقبول  


تحياتي  
البسمة الحمراء

----------


## noor al hassan

*فكرة حلوة* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*واهديها الى ع قولتش الي في قلبي*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (١)
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٢)
الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (٣)
 مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (٤)
 إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (٥) 
اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ(٦)
 صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ (٧)

اللهم إني أهب ثواب ما قرأت إلى روح عمتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم إني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى روح جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالخصوص من هم في قلبي 

سلمت اخيه من كل سوء ورحم الله والديش

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

الله يسلمكِ حبيبتي 

ومشكوووووورة على أهتمامكِ بالموضوع 

وجزاكِ الله خير الجزاء

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  
اللهم أني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى أرواح موتى المؤمنين والمؤمناتوبالخصوص أم علي رحمها الله تعالى

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجةبن الحسن
صلواتك عليه و على آبائه
في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة
وليا وحافظا 
وقائدا وناصرا
ودليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا 
وتمتعه فيها طويلا  
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم اني اهدي ثواب هذا الدعاء الى ارواح المؤمنين و المؤمنات و بالخصوص جدتي والدة امي

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

  اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

 اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 

اللهم اني اهدي ثواب الصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد الى جميع المسلمين و المسلمات وبالخصوص اهل البيت وبالخص صاحب العصر و الزمان اللهم عجل فرجه  ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 
> 
> اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 
> 
>  اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 
> 
> اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 
> 
>  اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .. 
> ...



هلا وغلا خيتوه  
مشكووووووووووورة على المشاركة 

في ميزان حسناتكِ إن شاء الله

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  

اللهم أني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى أرواح موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح السيد أبا القاسم الخوئي( قدّس سره)

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

يا أعضاء ........
وين تفاعلكم ......
المسألة شويت ثواني تهدون فيها بعض الاذكار للموتى 
وبالتالي أنتم أيضاً بتنالوا الثواب

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجةبن الحسن
صلواتك عليه و على آبائه
في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة
وليا وحافظا 
وقائدا وناصرا
ودليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا 
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم اني اهدي ثواب هذا الدعاء الى ارواح المؤمنين و المؤمنات و بالخصوص إلى روح عمي أحمد

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

اهدي فضل الصلاة على محمدوعلى آل محمد
الى اموااات المؤمنين والمؤمنااات


مشكوووره عزيزتي ..وفي ميزاان اعمااالك

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (١)
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٢)
الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (٣)
مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (٤)
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (٥) 
اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ(٦)
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ (٧)*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*وارحم جميع موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> اهدي فضل الصلاة على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> ...



أهلاً خيتوه  
وجودكِ في صفحتي شرفاً لي 

في ميزان حسناتكِ

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> *بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (١)
> الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٢)
> الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (٣)
> مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (٤)
> إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (٥) 
> اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ(٦)
> صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ (٧)*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
> *وارحم جميع موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
> *



 
هلا وغلا خيتوه  
يسعدني وجودكِ الكريم 

في ميزان حسناتكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اهدي ثواب هذه الصلوات الى روح والدَي ..رحمهما الله


اختي البسمه /
شكرا جزيلاً لكِ على الطرح القيَم
بوركتي وفي ميزان اعمالكِ

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
> 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
> 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
> 
> 
> ...



نوّرتي الصفحة أختي شذى 
يسعدني وجودكِ حبيبتي 

والله يرحمنا برحمته ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
 اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

أللهم اني أهدي ثواب هذه الصلاوات إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح جدي والد أبي ..الله يرحمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


اهدي ثوابها الى روح المؤمنين جميعا

وبالخصوص بابا علي الله يرحمه

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

 
اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى جميع المسلمين و المسلمات و بالخصوص اهل البيت و المعصومين عليه افضل الصلاه و السلام و اخص  ام البنين ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

يسعدني وجودكما في الصفحة

عفاف الهدى 

عنيدة 

في ميزااااان حسناتكما

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*أللهم اني أهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح جدي والد أمي ..الله يرحمه
*

----------


## أم علاوي 2

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 



اللهم أني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى أرواح موتناو موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* *﴿** 1* *﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ* *﴿** 2* *﴾** الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* *﴿** 3* *﴾** مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ* *﴿** 4* *﴾*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* *﴿** 5* *﴾** اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿** 6* *﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7)*


*اهدي ثواب هذه السورة المباركة الى والديَ...* 
*رحمهما الله...*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجةبن الحسن
صلواتك عليه و على آبائه
في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة
وليا وحافظا 
وقائدا وناصرا
ودليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا 
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم اني اهدي ثواب هذا الدعاء الى ارواح موتى المؤمنين و المؤمنات و بالخصوص إلى عمتي زوجت خالي ... رحمة الله عليها

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اللهم أني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى أرواح موتناو موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح خالة والدي ... الله يرحمها

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*أللهم اني أهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح ابن أختي ... رحمه الله*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*



اسأل الله لهم بالرحمة والمغفرة ...وأن يسكنهم المولى فردوسه الأعلى مع محمد وآله الطاهرين..

جزاك الله خير خية .....ورحم الله والديك على هذا التقديم المُثمر دنيا وآخرة إن شاء الله تعالى..


رجائي لنا ولكم بحُسن الختام..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


موفقين مقضية حوائجكم أجمعين ..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 
> 
> *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
> الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
> إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
> صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء  
والله يجمعنا مع أهل بيت النبوة ويحشرنا معهم 

ويجعل خاتمتنا إلى خير 

أختي دمعة أسعدتني مشاركتكِ الجمييييلة جداً
والله يقضي حوائجكم وحوائجنا 
وفي ميزان حسناتكِ

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

> *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
> الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
> إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
> صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*



 
رحم الله والديكِ خيه 
في ميزان حسناتكِ إن شاء الله

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اللهم أني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى أرواح موتناو موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح والد صديقتي ملاّ أحمد...رحمه الله تعالى *

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

 

اللهم اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى محمد و ال محمد و بالخصوص الزهراء عليها السلام ..

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..

اللهم اني اهدى ثواب الصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد الى صاحب العصر و الزمان و بالخصوص امي الغاليه ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

رحم الله والديكِ اختي 

عنيده 

والله يرحم أمواتنا وأمواتكم وأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يس وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ تَنزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ لِتُنذِرَ قَوْمًا مَّا أُنذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلالاً فَهِيَ إِلَى الأَذْقَانِ فَهُم مُّقْمَحُونَ وَجَعَلْنَا مِن بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَسَوَاء عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنذِرْهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِنَّمَا تُنذِرُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الذِّكْرَ وَخَشِيَ الرَّحْمَن بِالْغَيْبِ فَبَشِّرْهُ بِمَغْفِرَةٍ وَأَجْرٍ كَرِيمٍ إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآثَارَهُمْ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَحْصَيْنَاهُ فِي إِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُم مُّرْسَلُونَ قَالُوا مَا أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ الرَّحْمَن مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلاَّ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُمْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّكُم مِّنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِن ذُكِّرْتُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ اتَّبِعُوا مَن لاَّ يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ وَمَا لِي لاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ أَأَتَّخِذُ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِن يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَن بِضُرٍّ لاَّ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يُنقِذُونِ إِنِّي إِذًا لَّفِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ إِنِّي آمَنتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُندٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنزِلِينَ إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنْ الْقُرُونِ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ وَإِن كُلٌّ لَّمَّا جَمِيعٌ لَّدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ وَآيَةٌ لَّهُمُ الأَرْضُ الْمَيْتَةُ أَحْيَيْنَاهَا وَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهَا حَبًّا فَمِنْهُ يَأْكُلُونَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا جَنَّاتٍ مِن نَّخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ وَفَجَّرْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ الْعُيُونِ لِيَأْكُلُوا مِن ثَمَرِهِ وَمَا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَفَلا يَشْكُرُونَ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ وَمِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَمِمَّا لا يَعْلَمُونَ وَآيَةٌ لَّهُمْ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ فَإِذَا هُم مُّظْلِمُونَ وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَّهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ لا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ وَآيَةٌ لَّهُمْ أَنَّا حَمَلْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ وَخَلَقْنَا لَهُم مِّن مِّثْلِهِ مَا يَرْكَبُونَ وَإِن نَّشَأْ نُغْرِقْهُمْ فَلا صَرِيخَ لَهُمْ وَلا هُمْ يُنقَذُونَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَمَتَاعًا إِلَى حِينٍ وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّقُوا مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَمَا خَلْفَكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ وَمَا تَأْتِيهِم مِّنْ آيَةٍ مِّنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلاَّ كَانُوا عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِينَ وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ قَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنُطْعِمُ مَن لَّوْ يَشَاء اللَّهُ أَطْعَمَهُ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ فِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ مَا يَنظُرُونَ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً تَأْخُذُهُمْ وَهُمْ يَخِصِّمُونَ فَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ تَوْصِيَةً وَلا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ يَرْجِعُونَ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَإِذَا هُم مِّنَ الأَجْدَاثِ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَنسِلُونَ قَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا مَن بَعَثَنَا مِن مَّرْقَدِنَا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَصَدَقَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِن كَانَتْ إِلاَّ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ جَمِيعٌ لَّدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ فَالْيَوْمَ لا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا وَلا تُجْزَوْنَ إِلاَّ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ إِنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ فَاكِهُونَ هُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُمْ فِي ظِلالٍ عَلَى الأَرَائِكِ مُتَّكِؤُونَ لَهُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَلَهُم مَّا يَدَّعُونَ سَلامٌ قَوْلا مِن رَّبٍّ رَّحِيمٍ وَامْتَازُوا الْيَوْمَ أَيُّهَا الْمُجْرِمُونَ أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَن لّا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ وَأَنْ اعْبُدُونِي هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ وَلَقَدْ أَضَلَّ مِنكُمْ جِبِلًّا كَثِيرًا أَفَلَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْقِلُونَ هَذِهِ جَهَنَّمُ الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ اصْلَوْهَا الْيَوْمَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ وَلَوْ نَشَاءُ لَطَمَسْنَا عَلَى أَعْيُنِهِمْ فَاسْتَبَقُوا الصِّرَاطَ فَأَنَّى يُبْصِرُونَ وَلَوْ نَشَاء لَمَسَخْنَاهُمْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِهِمْ فَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا مُضِيًّا وَلا يَرْجِعُونَ وَمَنْ نُعَمِّرْهُ نُنَكِّسْهُ فِي الْخَلْقِ أَفَلا يَعْقِلُونَ وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآنٌ مُّبِينٌ لِيُنذِرَ مَن كَانَ حَيًّا وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا خَلَقْنَا لَهُمْ مِمَّا عَمِلَتْ أَيْدِينَا أَنْعَامًا فَهُمْ لَهَا مَالِكُونَ وَذَلَّلْنَاهَا لَهُمْ فَمِنْهَا رَكُوبُهُمْ وَمِنْهَا يَأْكُلُونَ وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ وَمَشَارِبُ أَفَلا يَشْكُرُونَ وَاتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَهُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُمْ جُندٌ مُّحْضَرُونَ فَلا يَحْزُنكَ قَوْلُهُمْ إِنَّا نَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الإِنسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُّبِينٌ وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلاً وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ قُلْ يُحْيِيهَا الَّذِي أَنشَأَهَا أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ خَلْقٍ عَلِيمٌ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ الشَّجَرِ الْأَخْضَرِ نَارًا فَإِذَا أَنتُم مِّنْهُ تُوقِدُونَ أَوَلَيْسَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يَخْلُقَ مِثْلَهُم بَلَى وَهُوَ الْخَلاَّقُ الْعَلِيمُ إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ فَسُبْحَانَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ اهدي ثواب هذي السوره المباركه الى شرف النبي وعلي وفاطمة الزهراء والى الحسن والحسين و
الائمه التسعه عليهم السلام
والى روح امـــي الغاليه والى ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ***الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ***الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ*

**مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ***إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ***اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**

*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*أهدي ثواب هذه السورة المباركة  والصلوات المحمدية الى روح أمي وأبي رحمهما الله ..*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
*اللهم أني أهدي ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى أرواح موتناو موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح عمتي أم أحمد ...رحمها الله تعالى*

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*




اللهم اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى محمد و ال محمد و بالخصوص امي الله يحفضها ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*





اللهم اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى محمد و ال محمد و بالخصوص جدتي والدة أمي أم الحاج علي ... رحمها الله تعالى

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*اللهم أني أهدي ثواب هذه الأية إلى أرواح موتناو موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى خالة والدي ...رحمها الله تعالى*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ**
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ***الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ*



**مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ***إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ***اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**



*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم إني أهدي ثواب هذه السورة المباركة والصلوات المحمدية الى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح جارنا المأذن أبوعبد الله  ..رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾






اللهم اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى محمد و ال محمد و بالخصوص إلى روح زوج بنت خالتي ... رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## ليلاس

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




اللهمـ إني أهدي ثواب هذه السورة المباركة ..{ لروح جدتي .. ""رحمها الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ***الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ***الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ*



**مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ***إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ***اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**



*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*أهدي ثواب هذه السورة المباركة والصلوات المحمدية الى روح أمي وأبي رحمهما الله والى روح زوج آختي .. والى ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## فرح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
..
رحم الله جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم أني أهدي ثواب هذه الآية الشريفة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح زوج عمتي أحمد .... رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صل وسلم ع محمد و ال محمد ( 100 مره )

اللهم اني اهدى ثواب الصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد 100 مره الى جميع المسلمين و المسلمات و بالخصوص الاختين الغاليتين  شذى الزهراء و انين ..

----------


## ward roza <3

اللهم ارحمنا رحمهم وعفوا عنا وعنهم يااااكريم

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اللهم إني أهدي ثواب هذه الصلوات إلى أرواح أمواتنا وأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ *الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ*



**مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ***إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ***اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**



*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
اللهم أني أهدي ثواب هذه السورة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح سيدتي ومولاتي أم البنين
* 

*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (١)
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (٢)
الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (٣)
مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (٤)
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (٥) 
اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ(٦)
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ (٧)*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*وارحم جميع موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
**اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* *
اللهم إني أهب ثواب هذه الصلاة إلى 

روح والدي ووالدتي وشقيقتي وابني* 

*والفاتحة لأرواحهم* 

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

 
اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى روح جميع المسليمن و المسلمات و بالخصوص محمد و ال محمد و بالخص صاحب العصر و الزمان الهي عجل فرجه ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (1) الحمد لله رب العالمين (2) الرحمن الرحيم(3)مالك يوم الدين(4)
إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين(5) اهدنا الصراط المستقيم(6) صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم ولاالضالين(7)
صدق الله العلي العظيم..


اللهم بلغ ثواب ماتلوناه وجزاء ماقرأناه إلى شرف النبي وآله وإلى السادة الأطائب وإلى روح سيدي ومولاي صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه
وإلى روح وضريح سديتي ومولاتي أم البنين وسيدتي ومولاتي زينب الكبرى وأبا الفضل العباس صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..

وإلى ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات ومن مات على ولاية أمير المؤمنين ..



بارك الله فيكم..

ورحم الله والديكم..

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*


اللهم اني اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى جميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات .. و بالخصوص الى جدتي من ابي .. و بالخص الى اهل البيت ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾* 
*أللهم اني أهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح سيدي ومولاي باب الحوائج أبا الفضل العباس*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

اللهم أني أهدي ثواب هذه الآية الشريفة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى أرواح أموات جمييييع من شارك في هذا الموضوع

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافضا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا آرحم الراحمين 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد اللهم أهدي ثوابه إلى بنت عمي

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد ..*

*اللهم اني اهدي ثواب الفاتحه تسبقها الصلاه ع محمد و ال محمد الى جمبع المسليمن و المسلمات و بالخصوص اهل البيت و بالخص صاحب العصر و الزمان الهي عجل فرجه*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾* 

*اللهم اني اهدي ثواب الفاتحة إلى أمواتنا وأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات و بالخصوص إلى روح ابنت عمتي 22 سنة المتوفاة يوم أمس الأربعاء 7 / 5 /1431* 
*رحم الله من يقرأ سورة الفاتحة لروحها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*أللهم اني أهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح جدي والد أمي ..الله يرحمه
**
*

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾**اللهم اني اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى جميع المسلمين و المسلمات و بالخصوص الى اهل البيت و بالخص خاتم الانبياء عليه افضل الصلاه و السلام ..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اللهم رب الارواح الفانيه والاجساد البالية والعظام النخرة اللتي خرجت من الدنيا وهي بك مؤمنه ادخل عليها روحا منك وسلاما

اهدي الثواب الى كل من مات على الولاية والى روح امي مريم حسين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*


*اللهم اهدي ثواب هذه السورة المباركة الى روح والديَ والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*


اللهم ان اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى جميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات و بالخصوص اهل البيت جميعا و بالخص الامام علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*أللهم اني أهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح جدي والد أمي ..الله يرحمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*


*اللهم اهدي ثواب هذه السورة المباركة الى روح والديَ والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*


اللهم ان اهدي ثواب الفاتحه الى جميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات و بالخصوص اهل البيت جميعا و بالخص فاطمه الزهراء ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*أللهم اني أهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة إلى أرواح أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص إلى روح بنت خالي .. رحمها الله*

----------

